# Clover_Luna's Other Pets (Pic Heavy)



## Clover_Luna (Feb 26, 2013)

I thought I would make a thread for my other pets! I am a mommy to 5 guinea pigs, 3 mice, 1 hamster and 2 cats (Other than my three ratties)









This is Cupcake. She is aprox 2.5 and an American shorthair.

















This is Kit Kat (Aprox 3.5 Her real age is unknown. She is a rescue) Kit is a tri colored Abyssinian (The white is on her tummy)

















This is Twix (She is 3. She is Kit Kat's daughter. She is also a tri colored Aby)










This is Darwin (He is aprox 2.5 and an American shorthair) 









This little guy is Cornelius (He is aprox 6/7 months old. I'm not quite sure of his type. But I do think he is at least part Aby)








When he was 3 months









This is Pandora. She is a hamster and about 2 months old. She is a dom black spot Syrian
















(This was a temp cage. She is in the top of the double critter nation and she has a bigger wheel now)

















This is Zero. She's a mouse (if you can't tell lol) Aprox 2 months old. I'm not sure what her colors are.









This is Maya. Mouse. Aprox 2 months old. Not sure what her colors are.









This is Gaige. Mouse. Aprox 2 months old. Not sure what her colors are.









Apollo when she was 7 weeks old. Calico








Apollo, 1 year old









This is Phoebe. 9 months old. She's with 3 year old Violet, who passed the day after this photo was taken.









This is Artemus, an elder stray that we used to care for, but she ran away.









Finally, this is Minnie, 8 year old Boston Terrier with my Asian ball jointed doll. Sadly, we had to find her a new home, because our apartment wasn't suitable for her. She suffered bad allergies (Only mentioning this because you can see some red spots on her face)








Her favorite ball. It's her security blanket.


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

Apollo is hands down the most gorgeous cat ive ever seen.


----------



## Clover_Luna (Feb 26, 2013)

phatdaddy said:


> Apollo is hands down the most gorgeous cat ive ever seen.


Thank you! She thinks so, too.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Cute!

And your rat is big!


----------

